# I have XM



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I picked up my XM Delphi SkyFi Receiver/Remote and SKYFi Home Kit from Sears. I originally wanted to get my system from WalMart, since they’re $5 cheaper on both units. But I had a $50 gift certificate for an area mall for designing a website for someone. However, Sears was more then willing to price match WalMart and I had a $10 Sears coupon. The total price for my XM set up was $134.11 including tax. So it’s basically like getting the Home Kit for free. I’m still awaiting activation but I can’t wait to play around with this! Can’t wait for XMLM, Squizz, Boneyard and XMU. I wanted to subscribed to Playboy Radio, but I’ll wait for that


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Welcome to the Revolution.

Now just make sure you learn how to change channels when not doing 65 MPH. I'm curious as to how many people are getting into accidents trying to read the displays and drive at the same time.

(I've learned to use the remote to change channels by touch) (there is no up/down button on the head unit other then turning the knob and pressing the center button - there is one on the remote though)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I do the same, I push in the channel numbers as I am driving. Almost like doing braile. 

So Steve all activated yet?

And BTW you can add Playboy Radio via their website for free.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yep I'm fully activated, I'm listening to Cradle of Filth (they were here in Buffalo the other day for Ozzfest) on LM. XM Rocks! 

As for the car, right now I have now plans to take my SKYFi model yet. In the car I always load up my 6 disc changer, plus the regular CD player with my custom CDs a la Kazaa.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Cool im gonna save up some ca$h and then buy xm i almost brought it last year this time but Backed out


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Get the Delphi SkyFi. You can slide out the receiver from your car, pop it in an optional house kit cradle, or into a boom box they make. Remember each RECEIVER requires a full subscription, so get the most use out of it and get one you can take with you wherever you go (because after listening to it for a while, you will rather drive a railway spike into your ear rather than listen to AM/Fm and their 25 minutes of commercials an hour.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Actually you only pay $6.99 for an additional receiver, instead of $9.99. 

Even with XM I still listen to plenty of FM. 90 minutes on my way to school, 90 minutes on my way back, a few hours at work, the Top 5 @ 9 countdowns at night, Top 12 Songs of the week at 7 on Saturdays. I love XM, but I still listen to good ole FM quite a bit.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

well i dont have a *car* yet so i might just get the boom box I could put my billing on a credit card Right ???


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes, the billing is put on a credit card. With XM you don't get a statement from them each month, it just goes on your CC. As I posted before, WalMart has the lowest price on the Boombox, for $87, $12 cheaper then MSRP and most other places and they also sell the SKYFI Receiver for $5 less then most places.

I'm looking at getting the Boombox, I orginally considered the Car Kit, but I really don't want XM in my truck, I'd rather have the Boombox so I can take XM to work with me in a more easy fashion.


----------

